# Betta pixels by AcrimoniousArbiter.



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

I can do pixels also once miish's list gets full. 

I have done a few, but can't promise the same pixely/stylized work, mine tend to be more like mini paintings lol. Here's a few I've done already (besides my Cobalt in my sig):


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Just as a reminder, anyone who desperately wants a pixel and doesn't want to wait can send me pictures. But bear in mind when I make them they tend to turn out more like miniature paintings rather than true "pixels."

I'll post a few of the ones I've done:


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> Just as a reminder, anyone who desperately wants a pixel and doesn't want to wait can send me pictures. But bear in mind when I make them they tend to turn out more like miniature paintings rather than true "pixels."
> 
> I'll post a few of the ones I've done:


Can you make one of Captain America too? I'm trying to get as many things of him just in case he passes away.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

StarBetta said:


> Can you make one of Captain America too? I'm trying to get as many things of him just in case he passes away.


Did you want me to use the pictures from your album?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> Did you want me to use the pictures from your album?


Sure!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

AcrimoniousArbiter can you make me one if your not busy? i have betta's in my album

http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=33006


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> AcrimoniousArbiter can you make me one if your not busy? i have betta's in my album
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=33006


Lol there are so many! Which one would you want me to do?


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> well can you do rose? the one on my avi, and my latest pics


sure!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks ^-^


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

See post below, I was stupid and double posted...


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> well can you do rose? the one on my avi, and my latest pics


Here you go!












Also, a note to anyone who has requested pictures from me but hasn't received them:

I will be a bit busy for a while so I will not be able to do them. However, sometime in the near future I think I might take requests for full sized paintings of fish, since that's what I tend to be doing on these smaller "mini-paintings." Thanks for your understanding ;-)


Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just saying to anyone that would do me some pixel art of Ritotini


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my glob!! it looks a lot like her, thanks :-D 
but it won't let me put it in my signature D=


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can u do captain America? I think my request got buried


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

StarBetta said:


> I was also before the person that you did.  Arent you doing it by who asks first then the next person so on?


I'll make one just for you :3


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Hey not to be mean but you are kind of hijacking the thread. I would advise making a new thread and calling them something else because betta pixels are like Miish's thing. I mean if you ask miish and she says it is fine you could help but otherwise, it seems like you are hijacking. Sorry if you feel it is rude, I love your "mini paintings" btw.


Agreed. That's exactly what I just posted too...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh ok just making sure I don't want Miish getting mad over it. So you made a new thread?


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Oh ok just making sure I don't want Miish getting mad over it. So you made a new thread?


Looks like a thread was made for me


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

lol whoops thought it was Miish's thread lol


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you do my profile picture? Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, this is AcrimoniousArbitor's thread.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok I'll take 5 requests for now:

1. StarBetta - Captain America
2. BettaGirl290 - Ritotini
3. HelloThere123Betta - Bruce
4. pinkcupid765 - profile picture
5.

So I have one more spot. I can't promise these will get done fast, but I will get them done when I'm in the mood ;-)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Can I take the last place I will upload pics later.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok list full for now. Once I finish all 5 I'll probably take more.

1. StarBetta - Captain America
2. BettaGirl290 - Ritotini
3. HelloThere123Betta - Bruce
4. pinkcupid765 - profile picture
5. kfryman -


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww man  i came in too late.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> aww man  i came in too late.


Awww, next time ;-)

btw, I might not get around to some of these for a while, since the semester is starting and I'll be quite busy.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok hopefully i could catch in soon


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

When you get a chance can you do my betta Dakota? He has his whole album with 4 pics of him in it. LOL:-D. I would prefer if you could do it with dakotas flaring picture. Btw, he is a delta tail and he also has blue eyes but because the picture is kind of dark... Well you can see all of his colors just not his blue eyes. And if you cant, i understand.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I would love one of Honeycomb (if they're free  i have some really good pics in my album 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey. Can you do one of Phoenix? He is in my album. Only do this if you have time tho!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

if you have time, could you do Ferdinand? There are pictures of him on my thread called, gonna go by the betta of my dreams


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I love free art...but did you notice the date of the last post by the actual artist? Like...January?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

lol no


----------



## rednbluebetta (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...905&set=a.102641549757130.5498.1000...(female

If you have time can you make one of "red". )


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

how do you make pixels


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The last post on here was in January last year.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you do Perry?


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Could you do one or both in my album neither have names yet.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

*the last post on here was January last year.*
Just letting everyone know.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Errrrrrrrrrr larry we gotta niner niner on page 4- people are posting on an expired thread

Errrrrrrrrrr roger that steve ill be there shortly 

Errrrrrrrrrrr larry theres no need they'll just keep posting 

Errrrrrr roger that steve so its a code sad situation


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry to be a let down, but my course work has had me really busy and has taken all of my free time. I'm still alive though, but just don't have enough time to make all of these pixels. If I'm ever in the mood again I might start delivering on some of the requests...


----------

